# How to stay in school+IBS



## Jenn (Sep 15, 2004)

I've had the WORST time trying to stay in school and also have IBS..I've missed alot of days now cuz of fear of either having to go to bathroom or not making it on time. If anyone could give me some tips on what to do..it would help alot~


----------



## HELP4IBS (Sep 14, 2004)

I kow we are all told to eat a good breakfast, but don't. Find the one thing that will give you some strength, and eat just a little. Some crackers or a banana or yogurt, even some plain steamed rice would be ok. Nothing heavy or spicey. Usually by lunch I am okay, but I cant eat the same #### my friends eat. Wake up a little early so you can spend some extra time in the bathroom. Carry some Imodium with you and take it in the morning if you feel weird. Some people take pepto too. Talk to each teacher about your need to use the loo, or have your mom do it. you dont have to be specific either. I they dont believe you, get a not from your Dr. Have it faxed to you so you don't have to go back ot the Drs. office, if youve already been diagnosted. If this does not work, leave class if you absolutely have to. No one should be stuck feeling misersble and this will help to lessen any panic, if you know you can leave if you need to. If you can, make arrangements with the school nurse to use her bathroom in the office. It tends to be more private and cleaner with paper and stuff.


----------



## Jenn (Sep 15, 2004)

We've already gotten all the done and i carry something alil stronger then Imodium. I usually dont eat in the morning just cuz really dont have time and never have ate in the morning even before i was diagnosted so that not a big problem. The main thing is..just having to go at school period. Its embrassing! and if someones in there..i dont know if i'd be able to go. the nurse at our school isnt there till like 12 soo..but imma try to get my parents to go to the school and talk to them about letting me us the bathroom up there in the office.


----------



## Mom&Son (Feb 24, 2004)

My son is a sophmore in high school. He was diagnosed with IBS in 7th grade. He missed alot of school and was also late alot. The school sent a Truant Officer one day to come get him. That was so devastating to both he and I. We got a Dr. slip to say that he may be late or miss school entirely. The office started letting him use the office bathroom, which helped his state of mind alot. Now, in high school, his counselor has been very helpful. All the teachers know to let him leave class if he needs to. We are still working on meds and natural things to help him. He has gone from diarrhea to alternating constipation & diarrhea. He is totally embarrassed about his IBS. He won't talk about it to anyone, and hates it when I do (I also have IBS). I wish he would get on this website and talk to others his own age that have IBS also.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Mom&Son, My son is a jr in high school and was diagnosed in 8th grade. Except for the truant officer, the stories sound similar. Every year, with a new set of teachers, it takes a few days for everything to get straightened out.His school has been great and he's been able to run x-country and track. We'll be looking at colleges soon and I'm wondering how that will work out. So far, I've found that being proactive has been very helpful.


----------



## Jenn (Sep 15, 2004)

My school has been REALLY understanding. but i just cant bring myself to go to school..i've missed now 2 weeks, but i've gottne my work that i've missed. if i could use the bathroom in my schools office i would totally go every single day


----------



## Mom&Son (Feb 24, 2004)

Jenn, try enlisting the school nurses help. She is the one that talked the principal into letting my son use the office bathroom. Your parents need to get involved. My ex-husband still thinks IBS is "all in our heads," but at least my son has me. One of your parents needs to step up and help you out. Good luck!!!


----------



## kevin716 (Nov 2, 2004)

yeah also try to go to school each day and thinking about somthing thay will happen later on and that might help also. think about other things then ibs. one day in math i was thinking about a hard equation and i felt the need to use the lav go away. but then when it was anwsered it came back but in full strenth but then i stared to draw (which led to me not listing and doing work) and that has gotten me away from using the lav. i dont know if this will help but i know i am in the same boat as you are.


----------



## BritLynn (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey, I have IBS,AND panic attack disorder with agoraphobia. I diagnosed about a year ago..After having some major problems with it. I've missed ALOT of school, Not ALOT, But somewhere around 6 days, and we're only supposed to miss 10. I got a note yesterday saying that if I missed first hour one more time, I have the possibility of losing that credit. Typically my stomach only sets off in the morning, And sometimes I can control it a little better than others..Lately it hasn't been happening much. But something from last night must've set it off. I think it's nearly impossible to stay in school with IBS, It almost makes me want to not do school at all, (Though I know it's not a possibility) I guess I'm off to school, and I'll probably be getting picked up. = Jenn, It sounds like we're having some of the same problemos.


----------



## mikesz (Nov 13, 2004)

Hello, i'm a new user here, and i only recently (6 months) realized that i also suffer from IBS, i was sure that something was wrong with me, but wasn't sure what. (I haven't officially been diagnosed with it but i'm pretty sure when you have bad bowel movements a few times a week, every week, that that isn't normal. I haven't gotten around to the doctor about this issue because ive got another one plagueing me currently as well). SO anyhow, I'm in college now, but I also struggled with high school and what I now know was IBS. I would find my stomach to be going crazy probably 2 out of the possible 5 school days and i'd spend every morning struggling to try and feel better. Personally, I found that id just have to carry imodium ad or pepto with me just in case. I used to take that in the morning (still do) when i know something isn't feeling right. I also don't eat breakfast anymore to be on the safe side. It was because of IBS that i would just leave school and miss several classes because i just couldn't cope with what was going on. I now, like i said earlier, am in college, and i also have another lousy disease plagueing me, prostatitis. Its a pretty severe case and it, combined with IBS, has pretty much made me as antisocial as ive ever been. I know its not right to let it dominate what my actions in everyday life are, but i simply feel more comfortable like this and its the way i have chosen to handle it till my problems delinguish. So my advice is to do what other people have suggested and make sure you feel absolutely comfortable with your bathroom options and to be prepared. P.S. I was also informed that 'its all in my head'..I hope in the afterlife, my father and all those doubters can experience the exact feelings and all the uncomfortableness surrounding IBS. *sigh*


----------



## glucose (Nov 14, 2004)

I am a 17 year old with ibs. It is hard for me to make it to school because i also have diabetis. I must eat breakfast in the morning but it upsets my stomach. Any segustions


----------



## eveningshowers (Oct 20, 2004)

WHAT WORKS FOR ME- FIND YOUR ALLIES.i have two main allies at my school : one of the guidance counsellors and the teen health centre nurse. see, at our school the teen health centre has a private washroom, so if i ever need to go, she lets me use it there and she is very understanding because she also has ibs. the guidance counsellor is excellent -any problems that arise with my teachers when i need to leave class etc. she clears them up because she knows my situation.-TELL YOUR FRIENDS or the close ones, anyway. i have about 3 friends who know all the details and they are super supportive. just knowing that they're here for me at school helps me feel calmer.EAT-i don't care that people say if theres nothing in there for your bowel to screw up then you'll be fine. for me, thats not true. last year i lost about 20 pounds because i wouldn't eat anythingat school. i suffered through quiet classroom with pinging and growling bowel noises and i had leaky gas almost every day. your bowel NEEDS something to chew on so it won't produce gas. every day now, i have water and a piece of toast with cheese whiz for breakfast and whenever i am hungry at school i nibble on oatmeal cookies. i have not had leaky gas ONCE this year and my bowel is quiet!-CHILLstop worrying. calm down. pray. anything that helps you, just do it. a thought that always helps me is 'in a hundred years, no one will remember' this comes in handy if you feel an embarrassing moment coming on. the best you can do is hope for the best and not takw yourself too seriously. school is school. you're there to learn. who cares what others think anyway!hope this helped. it's helped me.


----------



## diamond05 (Jan 2, 2005)

What usally works good for me is waking up earlier than i use to. I take a shower and get dressed then i fix some peppermint tea (it helps me alot







Then put a heating pad on my stomach for a while and try to relax myself and tell myself that my day will go well. And ever since i started my routine this way i haven't had an attack since







Although there is sometimes a little gas from my being kind of anixous, it not nearly as bad as it use to be.


----------



## out_of_luck (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Jenn!Well,I've had i.b.s. for about 4 and a half years now







And i have also missed a lot of school from the horribble stomach aches.All i can say is that you are not the only one going through this so be strong.One year i missed like a little over 100 days of school=( I wake up ### about 6:30 every morning cuz my school starts ### 8:45am.lol so i can have some time to spend in the washroom.Try not to think too much about anything and when your pain starts to come just breathe inn and out slowly and then think positive thoughts like "the pain is going to go away,i am going to fight the pain,it is not going to bother me" stuff like that lol.and if you ever need anyone to talk to jus e-mail me ### lightning_girl_18###hotmail.com.*Good luck with your I.b.S.* hope things get better!


----------

